# Nordic Pro 2013



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2013)

Lesukov vs. Cutler


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Jari Mentula 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2013)

Alexey Lesukov part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Alexey Lesukov 6 days out pictures

Alexey Lesukov


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 27, 2013)

dude you always post awesome vids and pics


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> dude you always post awesome vids and pics



Thanks, here is today's update of the Lesukov blog:

Only a few days left until the Nordic Pro ? Alexey Lesukov Blog


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Baitollah Abbaspour, Krista Dunn, and Mehdi Hatami 1 day out

Nordic Pro 2013 - One day out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2013)

Nordic Pro top 3 routines and awards


----------



## complication (Sep 5, 2013)

Huge


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

Aftermath for Lesukov


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2013)

RIP Daniele Seccarecci

Taliansky kulturista Daniel Seccarecci zomrel na infarkt | EastLabs.sk

Sad news came a few hours ago from Italy - by indigenous newspaper this morning hit attack with fatal outcome most famous professional bodybuilder this southern European countries, Daniela Seccarecciho. Daniel died at age 33 years. Daniel on Saturday took the life form on the podium professional competition NORDIC PRO 2013, which ended on 6th place. Shortly after the competition, we light the lobby met with the Italian expedition (except Daniela in Lahti, Finland Emiliano Dell'Uomo also competed in the category Body Fitness joined the competition stage Giada Simari) , Jakub with Emiliano Daniel also agreed during the shooting competition EVL'S Prague to the fact that the competitive season in Italy had just spend several weeks a "map" for our portal and related web sites in Italy Seccarecciho a training preparation. There was no indication that the tragedy about to be. 
 recalled that Daniel is a fan website EastLabs since 2006, when he participated at the IFBB European Championships in Bratislava, where he won 3 place - just when we "made available" to the general public our portal.

Daniel Seccarecci - the results achieved in his career
 in 2005
 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 4th 
2006
 European Amateur Championships - IFBB, Super-HeavyWeight, 3rd 
Grand Prix Austria - IFBB, 8th 
Grand Prix Romania - IFBB, 5th 
Santa Susanna Pro - IFBB, 5th 
2007
 Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 15th 
Sacramento Pro Championships - IFBB, 10th 
Santa Susanna Pro - IFBB, 7th 
2008
 Houston Pro Championships - IFBB, 8th 
2009
 Atlantic City Pro - IFBB, 11th 
Orlando Show of Champions - IFBB, 10th 
2010
 New York Pro Championships - IFBB, Open, 12th 
2011
 Tijuana Pro - IFBB, 6th 
2012
 Arnold Classic Europe - IFBB, 14th 
Prague Pro Championships - IFBB, 14th 
2013
 Pro Nordic (Finland) - IFBB, 6th


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleksey Lesukov: Back to the Future


----------

